# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Verhoogde hartslag

## Jacobus

Hallo,

Als ik ontwaak heb ik gemiddeld een polslag van 53. Als ik over een brug fiets ga ik tot 134. Maar de laatste tijd is dat 144 geworden. Ook als ik de trap oploop stijgt mijn hartslag ongeveer 10 slagen hoger. Zou dit kunnen veroorzaakt worden door een lichte verkoudheid, waar ik de laatste tijd mee worstel? of zou het liggen aan de Magnesiumkuur die ik volg, om het hoofd te kunnen bieden aan krampen?
Heeft nog iemand ervaring met een plots verhoogde hartslag? En wat was dan de oorzaak

Jacobus

----------

